# Someday I'll Find A Girlfriend



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Sometimes I like to look back and see how far iv'e come in the last 2 in a half months. I moved away to college, met a lot of people, befriended some girls (they both had boyfriends though) and my mood has gotten a lot better.

Before going away to college, I was lonely and depressed. I couldn't even talk to girls at all, I would have meltdowns, tell myself I wasn't good enough. It's just funny how much iv'e changed in these past 2 months since moving to college. 


I turn 22 in a month and have yet to get a girlfriend, lose my virginity, or kissed a girl, iv'e never even been on a date. I think I will find a girl someday, it's going to take some time though.


22 is going to be my year!


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I like your positive attitude. And remember it's going to take a little effort on your part. I know it's hard with SA, but the fewer girls you talk to, the less possibility of finding a girlfriend. Have you thought about an internet dating service? That way you can start by talking in emails and move up to dating in person. Explain to her that you're shy and quiet around new people. Good luck.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good on you! It definately seems like you are making progress!


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

ya for the past couple of months i've been trying to lower my standards in order to finally get a girlfriend, 2 guys with Aspergers(which i have as well), they motivated me to do so


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Your futures so bright, got to wear shades.


----------



## Fight (Sep 12, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Sometimes I like to look back and see how far iv'e come in the last 2 in a half months. I moved away to college, met a lot of people, befriended some girls (they both had boyfriends though) and my mood has gotten a lot better.
> 
> Before going away to college, I was lonely and depressed. I couldn't even talk to girls at all, I would have meltdowns, tell myself I wasn't good enough. It's just funny how much iv'e changed in these past 2 months since moving to college.
> 
> ...


Don't rush love. Love is an adventure. I remember first time I found the girl of my life. I was so happy I waited for that moment and didn't waste it on someone unsignificant. :smile2:


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope you do soon and won't suffer my fate.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Never heard that someone who really has SA got better when he went to college, SA usually gets a lot worse at college .


----------



## Kvento (Nov 9, 2016)

Just work on yourself man, grills will come


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

**** yeah!

You're going to be balls deep before you know it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xxDark Horse said:


> Sometimes I like to look back and see how far iv'e come in the last 2 in a half months. I moved away to college, met a lot of people, befriended some girls (they both had boyfriends though) and my mood has gotten a lot better.
> 
> Before going away to college, I was lonely and depressed. I couldn't even talk to girls at all, I would have meltdowns, tell myself I wasn't good enough. It's just funny how much iv'e changed in these past 2 months since moving to college.
> 
> ...


I would not put all that into one year. Focus on talking to people and building relationships. You have time for the rest of it. It's nobody's business as to whether you are a virgin or not and it would not change a thing about SA issues.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Never heard that someone who really has SA got better when he went to college, SA usually gets a lot worse at college .


It did for me. I remember one Christmas break when it was real bad. It was only outdone by another severe episode in 2004 that led me here.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

I am super happy that things have gotten better for you!! 

Well I know what you mean about the Girlfriend thing. A year ago I had a girlfriend for a short time... but besides that. I really have not had a real fulfilling relationship with a woman for a long time > and I am tired of it. 

But recently I have been doing well with women and there is at least one woman that likes me in my area. 
I met her at the beach and she comes over to sit with me and I think she likes me. 
The next time I see her I will ask her out and I hope that she says YES. Because I do not want to be alone anymore. 

I want a good woman in my life that I can share my life with and have good times with 

I hope you and me BOTH get to find a girlfriend sometime SOON 

I think we both deserve it!!! 

Good luck


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

This is a perfect time to listen to Taylor Swift's "22"


----------

